# AOKP + Kernel duo?



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, so I just went from Codename to AOKP and WOW i love it, it's like night and day, really, lol. Just wondering what Kernel you guys have installed with this bad boy to get the best battery life and whatever else?

I do apologize if this topic has been beaten with a dead horse but again, i could not find anything and figured just making a post and asking out right would be the best option, please don't crucify me for it.

So yeah, those of you happily running AOKP what kernel do you find best? Or is the one that comes with the rom basicly all I need?

Thanks.


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Franco's 13.1. straight up


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Franco


----------



## ctkubik (Jan 2, 2012)

I am using Franco 13.1, under volted with Hotplug enabled...my battery life has been insane and I am a heavy user as my phone is my business line.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm trying out glados and really like it so far. Makes aokp more lag free than any other kernel so far on my setup. Battery life seems on par with all the other kernels.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Der Kernel...battery life + performance = amazing
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16058-der-kernel-gpl-trinity-np-403-cdma-gsm/

Yesterday I had like 18 hours going with like 23% left


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm using Redemption Rom, however I have to vouch for Glados. The Wheatly governer it's using is really intuitive and the kernel itself fliesss. I unplugged my phone at 8:00 am today, now at 1:04 I'm STILL at 85% I've never heard of battery life like that! Just try it for a few days, you wont regret it.

Although today is one of my lighter days of usage, I was still texting during class, in a low service area on 3g, and facebook before classes while I waited for my prof.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Trinity, best kernel I have used so far and makes this ROM fly.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have done some relatively extensive testing between imoseyns leankernel, franco 13.1 and GLaDOS 1.4. So far I am getting the best battery life on francos. The best i've gotten is about 12 hours or so with 2 hours screen on time and that was AOKP milestone 2 with franco 13.1

Usually I can't get past an hour-1hr 20 min of screen on time because I have a lot going on in the background so that was great for me.

I am tempted to test the trinity kernel but out of everything else I like francos the best.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Der Kernel...battery life + performance = amazing
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16058-der-kernel-gpl-trinity-np-403-cdma-gsm/
> 
> Yesterday I had like 18 hours going with like 23% left


+1 great for me so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

ctkubik said:


> I am using Franco 13.1, under volted with Hotplug enabled...my battery life has been insane and I am a heavy user as my phone is my business line.


i'm very new to this sort of stuff. I have no idea how to undervolt or even what hotplug is...


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

stev3m said:


> i'm very new to this sort of stuff. I have no idea how to undervolt or even what hotplug is...


The good thing with Franco's app is that you can undervolt and enable hotplug directly within the app


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

eris72 said:


> +1 great for me so far
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I swear by this kernel


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

Hands down Morfic's "trinity 512" kernel, the best so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ctkubik (Jan 2, 2012)

emmur0 said:


> i'm very new to this sort of stuff. I have no idea how to undervolt or even what hotplug is...


I would highly suggest paying the $1 (or so) for Franco's app...it makes over/underclocking extremely easy. You can also undervolt the Kernel to save some battery...the Hotplug will eliminate the use of 1 of the 2 CPU's when the screen is turned off. You put it all together, great performance and outstanding battery life.

With my standard battery, I have been on voice calls for 4 hours today with bluetooth and I still have 40% (7 hours on battery)...and my screen on for an hour. Everyone's configuration is different, so you really have to play around and see which works best for you.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

stev3m said:


> i'm very new to this sort of stuff. I have no idea how to undervolt or even what hotplug is...


Undervolting is lowering the voltage at a certain processor speed, which makes the processor use less power (therefore saving battery life) when at that speed.

Hotplug is (in most cases and to the best of my knowledge) when the processor turns off a core while the screen is off. Essentially turning your dual core processor into a single core processor when the screen is not on. Some kernels have attempted to use this feature while the screen is on and (in most cases and to the best of my knowledge) this has not been very successful. The few times I have attempted it I have gotten several SOD (screen of death where you have to pop the battery to power the phone back on) or random reboots.

I have not messed with undervolting much because that can lead to the same issues I described above when using hotplug with the screen on (SOD and random reboots) and the amount that you can undervolt varies from phone to phone (every processor is different) so it is difficult to undervolt successfully unless you really spend some time to find out what your phone can handle. Hotplugging on the other hand is very easy when using francos kernel and it works great. I have gotten very good battery life by using his interactive governor with hotplug enabled.

I hope that answers your questions, I am by no means as knowledgeable as lot of the people on the forum here but I do my homework and i'm usually good at explaining things so I figured i'd give it a whack.


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

pretty amazed by the GLaDOS kernel 10% oc'd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm with the rest on aokp and franco. great results. hotplugging is the way to go...I'll admit to having read a few things that say hotplugging can cause problems but i havent experienced any myself. In fact, i love the concept. Franco all the way...app as well.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anybody on Franco's kernel messed with the rgb settings? If so, tell what your values are!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Faux kernel FTW!!!


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Imoseyons lean kernal + leankernaltweaks + interactivex

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, I would also like to endorse Imo's Leankernel. I don't know why my experience was different, but I originally had leankernel installed, and experienced great battery life. I switched to franco's as a result of this thread, and within the first 2 hours of having the kernel on my phone, I had lost 30% battery. Back to imo's I went, with InteractiveX (the same things as hotplug essentially, but controlled within AOKP's performance settings). My battery performance was excellent today.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm using IMO's right now, great battery life. Interactivex, I normally use Franco.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using Trinity(Der Kernel) Inferno512 right now with ondemand (i think). Gets me through the day and is buttery smooth


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going Faux for sho and Ezekeel GLaDOS V1.4


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Franco's kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Serenity_FF said:


> I'm using Trinity(Der Kernel) Inferno512 right now with ondemand (i think). Gets me through the day and is buttery smooth


+1 Trinity for me too


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

After undervolting with 1350 speed on Franco's kernel and hot plug enabled....my batter life is spectacularly better than without hot plug enabled etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Imoseyon. He's the guru of Android Kernels. = ) Running 1.7.1 exp6 now. Great performance.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Aokp b20/ morfic kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

